# Tug-a-war with leash



## chopsuey (Jun 3, 2008)

i was in the same situation, my guy with bite and hold the leash and try to run away with it, or just walk with it in his mouth and of course tug o war. best trick for it i was told is to just pull the leash straight up be carefull not to choke your dog or to pull to hard. just simply when he grabs the leash lift it up so its tight and he will get the picture the leash isnt for chewing or pulling


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I actually teach leash tug. While the dog and I are busy walking and tugging together on the leash, the dog IS paying more attention to me than anything else around him, which also makes him less likely to forge ahead and drag me around on the leash.

Teach a good "drop it" for when you've had enough. And if you really don't like it, offer something else for him to carry, like a small, stuffed dog toy.


----------



## Josh & Bam Bam (Apr 9, 2008)

I'd agree with quizini...

I let Bam tug for a bit...She enjoys it and keeps her busy and attentive.. 

As soon as I say enough! heal! she drops it and straightens up, maybe a quick little tug upwards if need be. Eventually they (dogs) will get the idea that tug-o-leash is not always appropriate.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Mine went through that phase and pretty much just grew out of it. But all the suggestions work.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

How are you using the bitter apple? We found spraying it on an item ineffective especially once it was no longer wet. Once we started spraying the bitter apple in our dog's mouth after an offence, he got the picture really quickly.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> I actually teach leash tug. While the dog and I are busy walking and tugging together on the leash, the dog IS paying more attention to me than anything else around him, which also makes him less likely to forge ahead and drag me around on the leash.
> 
> Teach a good "drop it" for when you've had enough. And if you really don't like it, offer something else for him to carry, like a small, stuffed dog toy.


Thanks so much for the suggestions. We've been casually working on "drop it" but I think we need to spend some extra time on it. And I really like the idea of giving him a toy to carry. I'll have to try that one.

The thing I'm concerned about with playing leash tug games is that he's starting to get really big and strong. He's over 40 lbs now and I'm little-bitty and hubby's on crutches for the next couple months. Also, sometimes he'll grab my hand instead of the leash. Maybe if he had more self control, but I think he doesn't really understands how big and strong he is right now.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

tintallie said:


> How are you using the bitter apple? We found spraying it on an item ineffective especially once it was no longer wet. Once we started spraying the bitter apple in our dog's mouth after an offence, he got the picture really quickly.


Oh my! I'm sure that would work, but I don't think I can do that to my dog.


----------



## chopsuey (Jun 3, 2008)

cinnamonteal said:


> Oh my! I'm sure that would work, but I don't think I can do that to my dog.



you can only do it if you've sprayed it into your mouth!!! :bowl:


----------



## OwnedByKaty (Apr 10, 2008)

Katy is almost 5 months now and she doesn't do this too bad anymore. Our puppy class instructor suggested bringing a stick or something like that to stick in her mouth every time she would grab at the leash (or my other smaller dog) while on walks. She said that retrievers have a "need" to have something in their mouth. Some have a stronger need than others. I tried it and it really did work. When katy would grab at the leash or my other dog I would say STOP and stick the stick in her mouth. Katy would gladly walk down the street with the stick in her mouth and eventually she'd drop it and I'd pick it up for when the need returned! We no longer carry a stick because slowly Katy learned to stop when I said stop without needing the stick!


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

Libby is a year and she still does it! We've figured out that pulling the leash up and straigh behind her head solves the problem because she can't reach it and it's just a correction and we do it each time she grabs it. Also, we just give her a toy or something to hold and then she doesn't even think about anything else.


----------



## FurOnFour (Jun 10, 2008)

Ginger is 4 months old and we have a really bad problem with her wanting to grab the leash. Like you said, she gets a little aggressive when I try to take it away from her. I try to just ignore her unless she gets too rough. I use the Gentle Leader and the leash is attached under her mouth. That makes it easier for her to get. She does love to walk with something in her mouth so I try to find a stick for her. I love to watch her walk with that stick. Head held high and she acts so proud! I'm proud of her.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

I tried giving him his frisbee to carry today on the way to the park. It worked like a charm! He carried it almost the whole way there and loved it.  

We're also using a gentle leader (the harness) on him to help with the pulling, but I think I might start unclipping it to give him corrections when he gets feisty and can't be dissuaded by toys.


----------

